# Do you mind telling me about your controller?



## NinnJinn (Oct 12, 2016)

I am new to the hobby and slowly but surely getting things together. Since the closest hobby shop is over 60miles away(not even sure if it is still open), I am stuck with ordering things, and asking this forum members questions.

I am wanting to go DCC, I was looking really hard at the Bachmann EZ commander, but am finding more and more negatives about it.

So if you don't mind, Please tell me about the controller you use. Pros? Cons? Any and all info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I went with a Digitrax DCS100 for my DCC command station. I looked at NCE and Digitrax but didn't consider any others. I chose Digitrax primarily because of Loconet. I knew I wanted to build a complex layout with computer control and I liked the ability of Loconet to control all the DCC functions as well as accessories like block detection, signaling, and power management. So far, I've been really pleased with it.

I've heard some people say that Digitrax is too hard to understand, but I haven't had that problem. Could be my engineering background helps in that regard.

Good luck with your choice.

Mark


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I went with MRC, primarily because of cost .. All common commands are printed on the back of the handheld, easy to use for me ..
If you intend joining a club, it's easier to buy what they use, for compatibility


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Right now I'm using an MRC 402 AMPACK 2 amp single controller that is hooked to my single loop of track with 14-3 wire w/ground at 4 places on the loop. I haven't noticed any drop in power due to distance from the pack.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't know if Bachmann has issued a second or third version of their EZ-Command, but when I dipped a toe back in 2006, I learned that the original version cannot change most of the CV's, so all that your decoders can do for you is not available. You pay for that function, but can't access it with the EZ-Command. That may be one reason why you have read so many unfavourable comments. The other, since corrected with a booster or new power supply, was that it only gave the operator a whole amp of power. Not nearly enough for most users, certainly not as they grow things about their layouts, including adding new DCC/sound locomotives.

FWIW, I use a dated DB150 with 5 amps from Digitrax and I still use their cabled DT400 non-wireless throttles. They work well for me, now ten years on. Newer Digitrax items offers radio, so wireless throttles. There's also a newer replacement for the DB150, if I recall. It's advertised in the current issues of Model Railroader Mag and Model Railroad Hobbyist on line.

Digitrax, as a system and architecture, especially when reading through the manual, seems to confound a lot of people. I am not one of those, and have never looked back. Those who seem to get fed up trying to figure out Digitrax turn in large numbers to NCE or to Lenz.

The fact is, if you are reasonably intelligent and literate, and are motivated to get the most out of your spent dollars, you are likely to have a great deal of fun both figuring out, and then using, ANY SYSTEM. It almost defaults to what others in your area are using, especially if there's a substantially active club nearby and they use the same system and throttles. That helps a great deal.

Six of one, half a dozen of the other. None of them is a bad system. None is better than the others...it just depends on what appeals to you, whether the name, the form factor, the price, the availability, the new smell....pick one.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the digitrax Zephyr. m pretty happy with it. does everything i wanted it to do.

The manuals were obviously written by a programmer though. some of it can be a bit confusing, but i haven't found anything a quick googling couldn't resolve.

I've been looking pretty hard at the new system from Ring Engineering, "Rail Pro"

Looks really cool... if i didnt already have 40+ decoders installed i'd be seriously considering this system.
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Ring-Engineering-RPK-1-RailPro-Starter-p/rng-rpk-1.htm


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Digitrax(ZephyrXtra) and NCE both have starter sets that are popular and either will do the job. The Zephyr has a more conventional throttle while the NCE uses a big hand held throttle. These units are expandable while the others have a questionable expand ability. Digitrax is very technical while the NCE unit is probably more user friendly. I've only used Digitrax so know little about the NCE other than its also popular.


----------



## NinnJinn (Oct 12, 2016)

wvgca said:


> I went with MRC, primarily because of cost .. All common commands are printed on the back of the handheld, easy to use for me ..
> If you intend joining a club, it's easier to buy what they use, for compatibility


Thanks for the comment. I googled clubs near me and the closest one is roughly 95miles away...


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*DCC by NCE*



NinnJinn said:


> I am new to the hobby and slowly but surely getting things together. Since the closest hobby shop is over 60miles away(not even sure if it is still open), I am stuck with ordering things, and asking this forum members questions.
> 
> I am wanting to go DCC, I was looking really hard at the Bachmann EZ commander, but am finding more and more negatives about it.
> 
> So if you don't mind, Please tell me about the controller you use. Pros? Cons? Any and all info would be greatly appreciated!


NinnJinn;;

I use and recommend the NCE ProCab. It is small, simple to hook up and economical, yet has all the features. Excellent system!:thumbsup:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I got a Digitrax Zephyr.

Both clubs that are close enough for me to go to use Digitrax, so I figured it wise to go with the flow, at least I can get help

The manuals are kind of crappy and they were written by a programmer if you read them. Google is your friend. My only real complaint about it, other than that the system itself has been flawless.

I'm in NW IN, where is Loogootee, IN at?


----------



## NinnJinn (Oct 12, 2016)

3.8TransAM said:


> I'm in NW IN, where is Loogootee, IN at?


100 miles southwest of Indianapolis, 60 miles northeast of Evansville. 35ish miles east of Vincennes/ Indiana-Illinois border.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

The NCE PowerCab is a good starter system. 

It is both a command station and cab. 
By itself, it can be used with a limited number of additional cabs on a small layout.
I use it as a cab on a club layout.
I like the current (amps) display feature.
I believe it will be needed for programming after expansion to a standalone command station.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

gregc said:


> The NCE PowerCab is a good starter system.
> 
> It is both a command station and cab.
> By itself, it can be used with a limited number of additional cabs on a small layout.
> ...


I was a TOTAL NEWB and I looked at em ALL for a mighty long time before I could bring myself to pull the trigger and was glad I went with NCE, it is expandable and I leapt past powercab and into SB5 land with a seamlessness that shocked me! I was a "Train GOD" in the proverbial "Jiffy"! 9 loco's chasing each other on 500+ feet of track is a VERY "good time"!


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I too investigated and researched for a while before getting my DCC system. I found the NCE Powercab to be the most intuitive with the best manual. It is a self contained all in one system with plenty of power. I typically run 3 to 5 trains at one time, some with sound and haven't come close to maxing out the power.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I went with Digitrax (DB150) about 15 years ago and eventually got a DT400 cheap off ebay that I sent into Digitrax to upgrade to a DT400D (duplex radio). That's what I like about Digitrax is its system approach, the ability get decoders fixed for free and the upgradability as you grow. If I were to do it now, I'd get the Zephyr. As your system grows it will always be useful.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use the Bachmann EZ DCC controller plus an EZ Hand Held
controller. It is adequate for my room size layout with
9 DCC locomotives.

However, there are negatives:

You cannot program the decoder CVs with the EZ.
These can be adjusted to provide smooth starts and
also for consist speed matching.

Also, you are limited to 10 locomotive addresses.
However, if you consist, the consist locos would use a single
address thus free others for more than 10 locos.

Other systems such as NCE and Digitrax do not
have these limitations.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

We have 2 MRC systems. Mine is the Prodigy wireless; my son has a Prodigy Express 2.
I tried all the systems at the Amherst show one year, and this was the one I found most intuitive and appealing (something about the Digitrax systems looks too, I don't know, old fashioned, to me). This is obviously a very personal thing, and will be different for everyone.

My son tried the Bachmann Dynamis system, and we frankly did not like it. It was very complicated, the manual stank and, while the basic system is wireless (albeit IR), you can't add throttles without a very expensive (approx $500 MSRP) add-on, which is a deal breaker for me.

EZ Command is fine for what it is -- a stripped down version which doesn't offer all the features of the other models. MRC's Prodigy Explorer is a comparable MRC system.

While you CAN buy stand-alone decoder programmers, I still recommend a "full-featured" system from Digitrax, MRC, or NCE.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I went with the NCE Powercab after a few months of reading up on the topic. I made the choice based on features/cost/future proofing? I'm happy with the Powercab, and I've since purchased the USB interface. I have it connected to JMRI and use Withrottle/Digi-trains/Engine Driver a lot due the ease of the touch screen interface. I've kept my layout simple enough that I can run it with just the Powercab throttle. I found my Powercab for $139 online. It ALMOST does everything I want it to do...I would like to do some signaling on my layout, but there is no native NCE signal system. When you add in to cost of adding signals it may have been cheaper to get the Digitrax in the first place.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

NinnJinn
Read all the Yahoo Group forums for each DCC system that are of interest to you. Look for problems with each system. Most of them have many problems. Also do searches in MR forums like this one. You will find the same thing. Learned to like DCC on a Digitrax but tried it on a module club but found it VERY hard to use. Only two people in the club could get locos to work right. And the manual read like it was written by alien geeks. A few friends had NCE that was VERY easy to use the first time. So got the Power Cab. What others have said about it is very accurate!


----------



## Dalebaker (Nov 16, 2014)

For my switching layout I went with Dynamis. I looked around and found the base system and ProBox online for less than $250.00. This allows me to run multiple sound locos on my layout. The ProBox allows me to set CV's using the hand set.

Yes, the instructions are pretty bad when compared to some, however some makers are just as bad in some respects.

The thing that initially appealed to me was the out-of-the-box IR capability. It works fine for me. I think all systems have easy things about them and difficult things about them.
If you can, visit some clubs and see if you can get some hands on of various systems.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm looking at the NCE power cab also. However, over in the DCC section, someone brought up the Rail Pro system. im leaning to the power cab mainly because decoders are more affordable.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

NinnJinn said:


> 100 miles southwest of Indianapolis, 60 miles northeast of Evansville. 35ish miles east of Vincennes/ Indiana-Illinois border.


Well damn, I can't help you there. Pretty far from me, maybe someone in your neck of the woods will pop in here.


----------



## NinnJinn (Oct 12, 2016)

MikeB said:


> I'm looking at the NCE power cab also. However, over in the DCC section, someone brought up the Rail Pro system. im leaning to the power cab mainly because decoders are more affordable.


 So YOU are the one that took my screen name!! :rippedhand: :laugh:


Thought about "MikeyB" but was afraid it would confuse people.

Nice user name btw.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tried Bachmann,Digitrax and NCE systems. Chose NCE as easiest and most intuitive,like the single-handed operation of the cab unit,especially the thumb-wheel and the fact that the Powercab starter system is very affordable and easily expandeble.


----------



## NinnJinn (Oct 12, 2016)

3.8TransAM said:


> Well damn, I can't help you there. Pretty far from me, maybe someone in your neck of the woods will pop in here.


Time Warp is from Brazil. We exchanged numbers and are working out a plan for me to check out his layout. While I am there, I really hope he allows me to ask a million questions while. lol


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have an NCE powercab with the USB adapter. Running JMRI via a raspberry pi b mode. That's lower end the what is listed in the JMRI website. Works well wireless control of the trains


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

NinnJinn said:


> So YOU are the one that took my screen name!! :rippedhand: :laugh:
> 
> 
> Thought about "MikeyB" but was afraid it would confuse people.
> ...


I'm so, so sorry about that 
Can't go wrong with a name of Mike :laugh:


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

I choose by prowling the forums looking for complaints, DIGITRAX was the first to be eliminated by that process! Nearly every forum has a BUNCH of threads of digitrax problems! 

Go with NCE!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll stick by digitrax, most of the complaints are about the instructions and there is always help around that. the hardware is solid.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> I'll stick by digitrax, most of the complaints are about the instructions and there is always help around that. the hardware is solid.


I freely admit Digi was too complex for me, the amount of options is YOOOOGE! In about ten years when I have finally begun to understand what I'm doing I may need the very cool features Digi offers.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Digitrax engineers were a bit too smart by half, and they have contributed to a good measure of that system's ability to confound so many potential users. I didn't have any trouble with the manuals, but the architecture and capabilities, especially with Loconet, are immense. It's a powerful system that grows easily...IF you understand all the logic behind it.

As I said previously, the quick and handy default for those who get the heebee-geebees reading up on Digitrax is NCE, or Lenz, or MRC, sometimes Easy DCC and CVP. Pretty sure they're as happy as anybody who is happy with their Digitrax purchases.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Lemonhawk said:


> I'll stick by digitrax, most of the complaints are about the instructions and there is always help around that. the hardware is solid.


I agree. I've not had one single problem with the hardware.

Mark


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

MRC Golden Throttle Packs from the 70s, 3 singles, 1 dual. I can't find a better way to enjoy my trains then running them the way I did when I was a teenager. I tried DCC, liked it a lot, simply cannot justify the expense, though I have two locos, 1 N and 1 HO, that I can run on other DCC equipped layouts and not be left out.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

I only know about NCE, but .... the folks there have been very friendly and helpful to me over these 16 years that I've owned their system. I appreciate that, and would recommend them for it.

Maybe the other manufacturers are like that, too?

Being made in here in the US also gets a few points for me.

Good luck.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

my wife bought me a MRC prodigy express for christmas about 7 years ago and over the last 3/4 years I've been getting stuff off of ebay, I'm up to 8 amps and 3 autoreversers with an eb3 circuit breaker for good measure so i should be able to run about 6 loco's with sound when my layout does get built
the club i belong to has a digitrax zephyr system so i bought a cheap ut4r controller for that, but use the mrc at home


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

doneuald said:


> my wife bought me a MRC prodigy express for christmas about 7 years ago and over the last 3/4 years I've been getting stuff off of ebay, I'm up to 8 amps and 3 autoreversers with an eb3 circuit breaker for good measure so i should be able to run about 6 loco's with sound when my layout does get built
> the club i belong to has a digitrax zephyr system so i bought a cheap ut4r controller for that, but use the mrc at home


only 6 on 8 amps? that doesnt sound right.

Frequently run 10+ on just the zephyr. yes, with sound.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm just playing with a small switching layout and put 6 on to see how it worked, it will run more but thats where we started to slow the system down to the point where it was noticable but I'm playing with a MRC prodigy express to my laptop using JMRI with a dedicated router with six guys with smart phones using Withrottle all trying to make things happen all at the same time.
Say system overload was being generous!


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess I'm still in the stone ages. I still operate DC only. My layout wqas built mainly for switching plus I am a lone operator and rarely have the need to run more than one locomotive at a time, and when I do, it's usually a helper unit to help on a grade. 

I use a GML walk around throttle with memory for my main throttle and I do have a second walk around throttle from an unknown manufacturer. 










Works just fine for me. I have a really good model railroad friend who is a DCC guru and even he admits that DCC really wouldn't be an advantage for me.


----------



## NinnJinn (Oct 12, 2016)

thank you so much guys!! Time warp was right! You guys really are a friendly bunch and eager to help newbies out... Thank you!!


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

I have been using NCE (actually started off with Wangrow), since 1994. The system has been bone reliable. 

I jumped right in when the radio cabs were available, and upgraded all of my Cab 04Ps. Was not impressed, so I went and put plug-ins around my whole extension, just like I had in the original part of my layout. Had the base station and slave upgraded, didn't help that much. 

Purchased a radio master cab, and WOW, what a difference! Radio reception is wonderful, very responsive, and now I am extremely happy with the radio. 

I have now standardized on the master cabs for my road crews, as I like the time visible on the display. I am running operating sessions with timetable and train order operation, and the NCE system allows you to set the time in the system for fast clock operation. I am running a 3:1 fast clock, and having this feature saved me having to procure a separate fast clock system.

Building and deleting locomotive consists is a snap with NCE. 

I'm used to NCE, and highly recommend it to anyone, especially the PowerCab, if you are just starting out or have a small layout. However, I participate in a round robin proto-op group that meets every Friday evening, and most of the group are running Digitrax, and that is a very reliable system also. 

You would be well served with either system. They both have their strong points, and there are things that I like better on Digitrax than NCE, especially the small radio cabs (most of the guys are using simplex, not duplex, radio). 

Only used MRC DCC once, but found it to also be a very nice system. Very intuitive to use. 

Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Chet - You are not the only one! I am still using DC system, too. I have two different MRC controllers. One is MRC Throttlepack Model 501, which is rotary version and other is MRC Tech 4 Model 280 Dual Power, which is solid-state version. They made much difference. I believe that it is the amperage that makes the difference. Rotary one - I only need to dial a bit from start, it will turn the locomotive. Newer one - I need to turn until at least 40%... not sure if it is the bad one...


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

bluenavigator said:


> Chet - You are not the only one! I am still using DC system, too.


Still DC here too-:smilie_auslachen: Maybe the kids and grandkids will explain and install DCC some day.
Looks like MRC does not even make my hand held walk around controllers anymore
http://www.modelrectifier.com/dccpower-s/109.htm


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mjrfd99 said:


> Still DC here too-:smilie_auslachen: Maybe the kids and grandkids will explain and install DCC some day.
> Looks like MRC does not even make my hand held walk around controllers anymore
> http://www.modelrectifier.com/dccpower-s/109.htm


Well, if it works for you, why rush?

Manufacturers tend to follow the money, though, and if DCC (or something better) seems to be the wave of the future, they'll quit making some products and introduce others.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

*"Do you mind telling me about your controller?"*

So, what is it you want to know about my wife.....?


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, if it works for you, why rush?
> 
> Manufacturers tend to follow the money, though, and if DCC (or something better) seems to be the wave of the future, they'll quit making some products and introduce others.


Agreed. No rush on the RR - like ya say 'If it works for you" 
It does and has. This hobby has been our family closing in on 100 years. I have my pops tin toy train from 1920's and his Lionel's from the 30's. Now looking forward to another play date with the family on Christmas eve. We share our addiction LOL
Great hobby!!!


----------



## NinnJinn (Oct 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> *"Do you mind telling me about your controller?"*
> 
> So, what is it you want to know about my wife.....?



:laugh::hah:

Bwahaha, I love it!!! You Da Man!

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:

I had a controller just like yours for 10yrs. It kept running away so I finally gave up on it and returned it! :laugh:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

For a newer model?


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> For a newer model?


A newer model (I assume you mean younger) could kill you, but what a way to go.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

I traded up but now have a hard? time keeping up.
She runs marathons - I run trains.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> For a newer model?


I keep threatening SWMBO I'm going to trade her in for a SPORTS model!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chip said:


> I keep threatening SWMBO I'm going to trade her in for a SPORTS model!


Keep dreaming! She'll take your hobby budget and more, including perhaps some parts of your anatomy you'd rather keep.


----------

